# Would I be considered a Pear or Hourglass?



## Curvylady (Jun 2, 2006)

I have always considered myself as having a HourGlass shape. But many tell me I am a classic Pear. One thing I do know is I am big and curvy all over. 

View attachment andy's 021.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 2, 2006)

Methinks you would be Pear, but all that stuff really confuses me (mainly because the only "examples" I've ever seen were on bony women.. which just does not work in comparison to someone with more meat on their body - otherwise known as a *real woman*, you know?). 

I vote Pear, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Curvylady (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey thanks Chimpi I appreciate your input. The whole body shape thing apple, pears, and hour glass thing confuses me as well. I was just curious what others thought. Thanks


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 2, 2006)

One thing *I* do know is that you have a gorgeous tummy  Stick with hourglass -- you're probably too evenly distributed to pick another shape.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 2, 2006)

I would say 'hourglass'.

I would also say you look _so_ much better with a _face_...



...


----------



## Curvylady (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Thanks Free Thinker and Wagimawr! Your input is appreciated and thanks for the compliments. You guys sure do know how to make a newbie feel welcomed. Thank You


----------



## Frogman (Jun 2, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned, an hourglass shape is just a pear shape with sizeable breasts. The only two real differences in body type are people who are apple-shaped (big stomach, thin bottom) and pear-shaped (smaller stomach, thick bottom) -- and everyone in between.


----------



## tynedin (Jun 2, 2006)

well by definition of a classic pear you would have a smaller waist but with your bust and hips, and thighs i would say you definitely have a Beautiful Sexy and Amazing Hourglass shape to you . thank you so very much for sharing such a beautiful picture of yourself


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 2, 2006)

Frogman said:


> As far as I'm concerned, an hourglass shape is just a pear shape with sizeable breasts. The only two real differences in body type are people who are apple-shaped (big stomach, thin bottom) and pear-shaped (smaller stomach, thick bottom) -- and everyone in between.



I'm with the Frogman on this one. Though I'd say you're more the pear with some hourglass-esque features. Regardless... you've got a great body, though I'm sure you knew that!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jun 2, 2006)

im gonna need more pics to tell.


----------



## loves2feed (Jun 2, 2006)

Pear, hour-glass, whatever, I think your shape I'd call... YUM! Perhaps further review will be necessary to draw a final conclusion (more pics please?).

J


----------



## Curvylady (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey guys thanks for all the postive feedback. So as it stands I am a Hourglass, But thanks you for clearing up the differences on body shapes. You guys sure do know your curves .


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 2, 2006)

I say hourglass as well. I know one thing for sure it is a nice shape


----------



## Curvylady (Jun 2, 2006)

Thank you Falling Boy! One more for the hour glass shape.


----------



## mango (Jun 2, 2006)

*Hourglass... & hot hot HOT!

 *


----------



## dan (Jun 2, 2006)

Very very Sexy fruit...I'd go with Pear with benefits..


----------



## grey1969 (Jun 2, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I'm with the Frogman on this one. Though I'd say you're more the pear with some hourglass-esque features. Regardless... you've got a great body, though I'm sure you knew that!



I agree she looks like a pear shape with those big beautiful thighs. But she has a very nice distribution of fat. You are absolutely amazing Curvylady!


----------



## Curvylady (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow you guys sure do know how to flatter a curvylady ! Thanks ever so much for the input. Looks like I have a couple more pear votes. Still not sure what body type I have but one thing is for sure your positive feedback makes a curvylady feel very special. Thanks!


----------



## GPL (Jun 2, 2006)

I think you are a beautiful woman! Thats for sure and second, I know you are pearshaped, that's clear to me. Those thighs of you are incredible! Please take care of your hot body, *lol* and don;t be shy with some extra pics of yourself.

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## altered states (Jun 2, 2006)

Who cares? You have an amazing body whatever inanimate object it resembles!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Perhaps BOTH....


----------



## rocketsci (Jun 2, 2006)

First let me say you indeed do have an amazing figure. I would say you have a classic hourglass figure, but if you happen to add some additional curves you might turn into more a pear shape. Either way....simply amazing. Be proud of your shape and shake what your momma gave you  

Rocketsci


----------



## Markt (Jun 2, 2006)

I love pears and hourglass figures, I'd say you have the best of both.

Not to mention....your arms and thighs are particularly luscious!!

Let me know when you're visiting NYC. 

hugs,
mark


----------



## Curvylady (Jun 2, 2006)

You guys sure do know how to make a woman feel beautiful. Your compliments are sooooo appreciated. It's still a toss up between pear and hourglass though. Either way i feel comfortable in my own skin. Thank you so much for your feedback. I 'll work on some more pictures to share. 

Thanks


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 2, 2006)

You are a very sexy hourglass.


----------



## Stevefezzik (Jun 2, 2006)

Waist is too large for hourglass, so I say pear, I like it whatever you call it.


----------



## hvetic (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks like an hour glass to me as your waist sort of goes in before going out for you chest and hips. When you put on weight where do you put it, if you noticed it goes jsut right to your butt and thighs you might be a pear shape in the making but if you put it on you chest and hips your a natural hourglass.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

Yep. Hourglass.


----------



## george_t (Jun 3, 2006)

I would tend to say that you are a typical "pear", Curvylady, if these curves were not so heavenly ethereal! How could one classify dreams?!


----------



## JudgeDredd425 (Jun 3, 2006)

It is somewhat hard to tell for sure with the photo in question, but it appears that your top is a little bit smaller than your bottom which makes you a very sexy pear. If your top was, or is in fact equally as big as your bottom, it would make you an hourglass. In either case as the rest of the gang has stated, you are one sexy lady. Wubba-Wubba!!!


----------



## Curvylady (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey gentlemen thank you for the most positive feedback. Looks like most agree that I am a hourglass. Years ago I was a classic pear but after childbirth and age my tummy and breasts grew, making a whole new figure.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks like the kind of figure I have: a *dayglass*.

It's like an hourglass, but much much bigger.


----------



## FitChick (Jun 3, 2006)

I'd go with plus sized hourglass. As I understand it, "hourglass" means big boobs, big hips, smaller waist. To me that is the perfect body on females!


----------



## Curvylady (Jun 3, 2006)

I like that Sue Dayglass I surely fit that description. Your right Fitchick big boobs, butts,and thighs are very sexy. Thank you ladies!


----------



## formerking (Jun 4, 2006)

Curvylady said:


> I have always considered myself as having a HourGlass shape. But many tell me I am a classic Pear. One thing I do know is I am big and curvy all over.



Rather pear than hourglass in this FA's humble opinion, but it is a difficult decision.


----------



## Curvylady (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you formerking for the feedback.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Jun 5, 2006)

Curvylady said:


> I have always considered myself as having a HourGlass shape. But many tell me I am a classic Pear.



Forget the "fruity form", you should be a model with your own homepage. Compared to most of the "models" I've seen over on the Plus-size pay Board, your web site would definitely get more hits than you would know what to do with!


----------



## Curvylady (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey, Make Lunch Not War thank you for the positive feedback. Your such a sweety. Perhaps One day i will have my own homepage along with the other beautiful paysite board models. Once again thanks for the compliments.


----------



## mango (Jun 6, 2006)

*Like the sands through the hourglass, these are the BBW's of our lives.

 

Sorry.. couldn't resist.. hehe

 *


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jun 6, 2006)

Two things come to mind, a rose is a rose, if by any other name...

and...

Rose hips... ouu laa laa


----------



## NYSquashee (Jun 6, 2006)

I would consider you incredibly sexy, nevermind the title.


----------



## Curvylady (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Nysquashee thank you for the compliment, and Thank you Appresheate for your witty kind words. And Mango I always appreciate a good sense of humor. The gentlemen on this board sure are sweet. Thank you


----------



## UberAris (Jun 14, 2006)

I was always lead to believe this: 

*Apple*= fat mainly in the upper body, (waist and up) weight with little weight distributed below the waist, usialy large belly/breasts/arms/etc/

*Pear*= incontrast to apple, majority of the weight is focused at and below the waist, usialy Larger legs/butt/ hips/etc.

*Hour-glass*= A combination of Apple and Pear, 'Proportionate', or "fat all around"


----------

